# New clipless pedals won't work with Shimano 600 crank?



## wikiwikiwahwah (Jan 9, 2010)

So I've had my bike for a few years and just ride casually, so it's not very nice. It's one of those Kestrel Evokes with mostly Dura Ace components, but it's all older modeled stuff. The crank in particular is a Shimano 600, which (from what I understand) is the precursor to Ultegra. So obviously it's several years old. 

Until now, I've been riding with regular pedals with the nets. Today I decided to go clipless so I picked up some Sidi Genius 5 shoes and those white Keo 2 Max pedals. Unfortunately, the pedals don't seem to screw in properly.

The thread size is proper, but the crank holes (where you screw in the pedals) seem to be reverse threaded. The Keo pedals simply WILL NOT screw in whatsoever. The old pedals screw in with no effort. After a little trial and error, I find that the left pedal will screw into the right side of the crank and vice versa. Furthermore, the left pedal will screw into the INSIDE of the crank with no issue.

So, it appears that either the threading is reversed on the Shimano 600 cranks, or there is a problem with the Keos. I tried pulling apart the pedals and switching the components between them so they worked, but this doesn't work due to the threading apparently. Also, the old pedals unscrewed with my turning the wrench toward the BACK of the bike, which seems to be standard practice.

Can someone shed some light on this situation?


----------



## wikiwikiwahwah (Jan 9, 2010)

holy hell.

apparently, I'm not familiar with what way the pedals should point when installed. I assumed the black spring part faced forward.

the pedals fit just fine and after a quick ride, it is only my ego that's bruised.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

wikiwikiwahwah said:


> holy hell.


You said it brother. Enjoy your ride.


----------

